# Cloud to Fire, Cloud to Fire, come in please.



## electrojim (May 5, 2011)

There seem to be two ways to transfer files from one's computer to the Kindle.  You can use a USB cable and do the transfer directly, or you can send an e-mail to your Kindle account with the file(s) attached.

When I registered my Kindle Fire, I was assigned an e-mail address for uploads.  Evidently I also have a 'Cloud' account with Amazon, although I'm not exactly sure what it's for.

I downloaded a couple of tunes from Amazon, which are now in my Cloud account.  Just for a test, I also uploaded a .PDF file to my Cloud account, where it shows up under Documents.

When I Sync my Kindle Fire, the two songs appear in my Music folder, but the .PDF does not transfer to the Documents folder.  Is there a way to download it from the Cloud account to the Kindle, or must I continue to attache such files to e-mails and send them to [email protected]?  If music works both ways, why not any file?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use the Send to Kindle application on my PC to send docs to my Fire.  You can get it from Amazon.

Otherwise, I've been able to get things to show up in my docs folder but it was an arcane process and I'd have to refigure it out.  There's a thread somewhere...

Betsy


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

Side load Dropbox from the Android Market.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

heymelbs said:


> Side load Dropbox from the Android Market.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


There's no need for this. If you have it saved in your cloud under documents there should be a drop-down menu so that you can pick a kindle to send it to. ( I don't have any right now so I can't check this, sorry.) I do know that if it is in your cloud, according to Amazon it can be sent to any kindle on your account.


----------



## electrojim (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, BTackitt, that's what I thought might be the thing to do.  I've looked all over my Cloud account and cannot find anything like a drop-down menu that has a command to 'send to Kindle.'  Thanks, though.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Pshhh I've been messing around on my account, and I can't even find my darn whitelist of email addresses so I can send myself a document for testing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Pshhh I've been messing around on my account, and I can't even find my darn whitelist of email addresses so I can send myself a document for testing.


It's under "personal documents settings" on the MYK page.

If you have a PC, this widget works well: Send to Kindle for PC


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm with Ann, the Send to Kindle for PC is easy breezy...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

heymelbs said:


> Side load Dropbox from the Android Market.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


That's what I do (but I got Dropbox for Android from the Dropbox website, not the Android Market). Works for apps, videos, etc. The send-from-PC doesn't work for me since we don't do PCs - if they come up with a send-from-Mac option I might try it.

As far as books go, I download non-Amazon books wirelessly from Calibre these days. Makes it sooooo simple.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Dropbox is a brilliant app, i can sync files and goodies across all my work stations, work, home, iphone, ipad and kindle! <3


----------

